# مشروع تخرجي كاملا ..... خرسانة مسلحة ..... برجاء التقييم



## مسلم (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إخواني وأخواتي مهندسي وهندسات ملتقانا الجميل .... ملتقى المهندسين العرب

أقدم إليكم فيما يلي جهدي المتواضع فى مشروع تخرجي

المشروع عبارة عن وحدتين 

الوحدة الأولى فيلا سكنية كاملة التصميم 
الوحدة الثانية مسجد متكامل 

كل وحدة تحتوى على عدد 3 مجلدات 

المجلد الأول بعنوان AutoCad 

و يحتوي على ملف أوتوكاد واحد به كل رسومات الوحدة بداية من الرسومات المعمارية حتى الأساسات مرورا بتسليح الأسقف و الكمرات و المحاور و الأعمدة و بعض التفاصيل الإنشائية

المجلد الثاني بعنوان Sap

و يحتوي على جميع ملفات الساب للوحدة و ما عليك الا فتح الجزء المراد دراستة من سلالم او اسقف معينة و اجراء عملية الحل له لإخراج النتائج لانى لم أستطع رفعها بملفات الحل لكبر مساحتها 

المجلد الثالث بعنوان Excel

و يحتوى على ملف تصميم الأعمدة 



برجاء تقييم المشروع و تقديم الملاحظات 

أشكركم إخواني الكرام على المرور

فيلا سكنية.zip​


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

مبدئيا مجهود ممتاز ، جاري التنزيل


----------



## إنشائي طموح (30 يونيو 2008)

إن شاء الله أعطيك رأييى بعد دراسة المشروع ، لكن شكله ممتاز


----------



## مسلم (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم إنشائي طموح على المرور و لو انك كنت من الناس اللى ساعدتنى فيه ......... فى الأساسات لو تفتكر


----------



## ابونهى (30 يونيو 2008)

حلوة جدا الله يوفقك


----------



## مسلم (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي أبو نهى على المرور


----------



## ممدوح انور (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور 
جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## مهاجر (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: بايل‎ ‎
‎ ‎
ونشكرك على إضافة مشروع تخرجك رغبة في تقييمه من زملائك في التخصص‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام وبإذن الله التوفيق حليفك


----------



## مسلم (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين إخواني الكرام على المرور و شكر خاص الى أخي المهاجر - المشرف العام


----------



## allambm (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## مسلم (1 يوليو 2008)

thanks for ur concern allambm


----------



## أبو الجنادين (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا العمل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (3 يوليو 2008)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مسلم (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين إخواني الكرام على المرور ......... و برجاء إبداء الرأي و الملاحظات بعد دراسة المشروع


----------



## ماجد العراقي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبالتوفيق في حياتك الهندسية


----------



## مسلم (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي ماجد على كلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## مهندس مدني صغير (4 يوليو 2008)

هو المشروع جميل ، لكن السؤال (انت عملته في قد ايه ؟ )


----------



## مسلم (4 يوليو 2008)

مهندس مدني صغير قال:


> هو المشروع جميل ، لكن السؤال (انت عملته في قد ايه ؟ )




بالنسبة لوحدة الفيلا السكنية إشتغلت فيها حوالي شهر لأني كنت لسه ماعرفش حاجة خالص 
لكن الوحدة الثانية اشتغلتها فى 48 ساعة


----------



## مهندس مدني صغير (4 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبه للوحدة الاولى في ناس بيشتغلوها في شهور لكن كويس ان انت انجزت الجامع في يومين ، كده اقدر اقولك ان مجهودك متميز ، برافو عليك


----------



## مسلم (4 يوليو 2008)

مشكور مهندس مدني صغير على كلماتك الرقيقة


----------



## عباس هادي (5 يوليو 2008)

بدايه موفقه في حياتك الهندسيه ........... المزيد من التقدم والى امام


----------



## عباس هادي (5 يوليو 2008)

بدايه موفقه في حياتك الهندسيه ........... المزيد من التقدم والى امام 

عباس هادي
مدرس جامعي بكليه الهندسه


----------



## مسلم (5 يوليو 2008)

عباس هادي قال:


> بدايه موفقه في حياتك الهندسيه ........... المزيد من التقدم والى امام
> 
> عباس هادي
> مدرس جامعي بكليه الهندسه




مشكور مهندس عباس هادي على المرور و التفاعل


----------



## samersss (5 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك
مجهود رائع 

وفقك الله 

مع تحياتي 
سامر


----------



## مسلم (5 يوليو 2008)

samersss قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك
> مجهود رائع
> 
> وفقك الله
> ...




مشكور أخي سامر على كلماتك الرقيقة و على تفاعلك الإيجابي 

و أرحب بأي تعقيب منك أو من الأخوة الاعضاء


----------



## abdullah1341 (5 يوليو 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## مسلم (5 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك أخي عبد الله وفقنا الله و إياك لسبيل الرشاد ..... آمين


----------



## Al-Maher (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## مسلم (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي الماهر


----------



## hanee600 (11 يوليو 2008)

لماذا فضلت التصميم بطريقه الاطارات للمسجد مع انها مكلفه وتعطى كميات تسليح كبيره لى ملاحظه على طريقه تفريدك للكانات فى مشروع الفيلا كان من الممكن ان تختار طريقه ايسر من ذلك
تخيل نفسك دايما مكان من يقوم بالتنفيذ 
على العموم مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف خير وسدد على الخير خطاك وزاد الله المهندسين من امثالك


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (11 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر جزاك الله الف خير وسدد على الخير خطاك
وزاد الله المهندسين من امثالك


----------



## مسلم (12 يوليو 2008)

ابراهيم الصبري قال:


> الف الف شكر جزاك الله الف خير وسدد على الخير خطاك
> وزاد الله المهندسين من امثالك



مشكور أخي ابراهيم على كلماتك التي تثلج الصدر


----------



## مسلم (12 يوليو 2008)

hanee600 قال:


> لماذا فضلت التصميم بطريقه الاطارات للمسجد مع انها مكلفه وتعطى كميات تسليح كبيره لى ملاحظه على طريقه تفريدك للكانات فى مشروع الفيلا كان من الممكن ان تختار طريقه ايسر من ذلك
> تخيل نفسك دايما مكان من يقوم بالتنفيذ
> على العموم مجهود تشكر عليه



والله يا أخي الكريم انا عارف ده كله بس ده مشروع تخرج يعني لازم توضح فيه كل حاجة درستها ده غير ان المسجد كان مطلوب عدم وجود أعمدة فى صحن المسجد بس نعمل ايه بقي ؟ شغل دكاترة


----------



## hanee600 (18 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد ان مشروع التخرج لازم يكون واقعى لانه بيربط الجانب العملى بما تمت دراسته ومش شرط انك تحط كل اللى انت درسته فى المشروع لان الاستفاده من المشروع هى انه نموذج واقعى مش تخيلى


----------



## مسلم (19 يوليو 2008)

hanee600 قال:


> اعتقد ان مشروع التخرج لازم يكون واقعى لانه بيربط الجانب العملى بما تمت دراسته ومش شرط انك تحط كل اللى انت درسته فى المشروع لان الاستفاده من المشروع هى انه نموذج واقعى مش تخيلى




والله ده رأيي برضه بس نعمل ايه بقى فى الدكاترة اللي مبيعترفوش بحاجة إسمها مناقشة و لا واقع عملي و للأسف مستقبلك بأديهم ......
حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## mousad1210 (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبالتوفيق في حياتك الهندسية


----------



## 22مجدي (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الافادة ووفقك الله في حياتك المهنية


----------



## محمد جمال فرج ناجي (19 يوليو 2008)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مسلم (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكورين أحبائي


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي العزيز وبارك الله بيك


----------



## مسلم (20 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك أخي بشار


----------



## en_maher (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## مسلم (21 يوليو 2008)

أشكرك حبيبي في الله ماهر


----------



## medo raeed (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## على محسن عزيز (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادم اسحق ابراهيم (8 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع تخرج ناجح لكن انصحك في مثل هذا المشروع يفضل استخدام برنامج بروكن.


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة
جاري تحميل الملفات


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتاز ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## اسلام الكبير (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## عطيةحسن (10 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخي يجب ان تكون دائما واثق انك بتعمل مجهود كبير لاخراج العمل 
و انك مع كل مشروع هتلاقي انك فرحان لولادته


----------



## العلم نوور (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووور اخونا على الموضوع القيم ..

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..


----------



## مسلم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع و لو بابتسامة 

أشكركم إخواني الكرام


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقك الله ...............ممتاز وإلى الأمام


----------



## haval2005 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسلام الكبير (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## MAGEDMONGY (12 مارس 2009)

عايز مشروع لعمارة سكنية


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (12 مارس 2009)

مشروع ممتاز وبالتوفيق أن شاء الله في حياتك العلمية والعملية وإلى الامام 

اخوك
مهندس اليمن


----------



## سارية عثمان (12 مارس 2009)

عمل رائع ،بارك الله فيك.


----------



## odwan (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي بايل وجاري التحميل....
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور على العمل والجهد الذي بذلته في سبيل مهندسينا الأعزاء ........


----------



## samsom43 (13 مارس 2009)

هوا مشروع كويس
بس في الفيلا انتا حاطط تخانة البلاطة كبيرة جدا جدا
وكمان التسليح تقيل جدا


----------



## samsom43 (13 مارس 2009)

المسجد كان يتعمل panalled beam 
لان حرام يتعمل frames (انتا كده لو مشروع حقيقي هتخرب بيت اللي ناوي يعمل الجامع )
وعندي ليك سؤال أخير
انتا صممت ال frames على انها panalled frame ولا لأ
وانا موجود لو ليك اي استفسار


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (14 مارس 2009)

ياريت المزيد ونتمنى التوفيق واريد معلومات عن شرح الساب وكيفية استخدامه


----------



## thecivil (14 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبالتوفيق *​


----------



## ابونمه (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## مسلم (3 أبريل 2009)

samsom43 قال:


> المسجد كان يتعمل panalled beam
> لان حرام يتعمل frames (انتا كده لو مشروع حقيقي هتخرب بيت اللي ناوي يعمل الجامع )
> وعندي ليك سؤال أخير
> انتا صممت ال frames على انها panalled frame ولا لأ
> وانا موجود لو ليك اي استفسار


 
اشكركم اخوانى الكرام على المرور

اما بالنسبة لموضوع الــ panelled beam 

فلم اقم بتصميمه لسببين 
اولا لانه مخطرش فى بالي 
ثانيا وحدة المسجد معمولة عشان ابين فيها تصميم الاطارات 
اما بالنسبة لموضوع تصميم الفريم كانه بانلد فانا مفهمتش ايه المقصود بكده 

عموما الحمد لله الواحد اتعلم حاجات كتير اوى فى التصميم من ساعة ما بدا شغل 
لدرجة انى بابص على المشروع بتاع التخرج و باحمد ربنا على اللى انا فيه دلوقتي


----------



## Eng. Haytham (3 أبريل 2009)

هل يجب أن تقدموا تقرير كامل للمشروع لتشرح عملية التصميم في مشروع التخرج ؟

ام انه يقتصر على ملفات الاكسل والساب والاوتوكاد ؟


----------



## تركيا (4 أبريل 2009)

نقوم بتزيل اولا ... مجهود جميل البين ونظام حلو
بالتوفيق


----------



## topographer (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع كلش حلو بارك الله فيك


----------



## براكودا (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور والله


----------



## mdsayed (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## abu Habib (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## m7m (30 نوفمبر 2009)

على العموم شكرا انا عن نفسى ناوى انشاء الله اخد مشروع خرسانة انشاء الله استفيد من موضوعك


----------



## حسن محمد مبارك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يا اخى وبالتوفيق فى حياتك العمليه


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ومستوي راااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## salim salim (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك جاري التنزيل


----------



## احمد البعداني (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عن جد ماشاء الله


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم


----------



## احمد_سلوم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق انشأ الله


----------



## future land (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ANOOCH (14 يناير 2010)

جميلة جدا ومفيدة لمهندس مبتدىء


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (14 يناير 2010)

*ايهاب سعيد سرور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

كيف حالك ي اخي واللة شغلك كويس بس في شوية ملاحظات هااقولك عليها 
1- التسليح بتاع البلاطة كتير اوي حضرتك عارف ان العزم العلوي عند الاعمدة بس وفي وسط البحر بينعدم طب لية تحط حديد علوي كتير اوي لية كدة 
2- سمك البلاطة كبير اوي بردو
3-سقوط الحمامات في الفلات سلاب يحاط بفواتير
4- الجزر المرفرف في السقف يحتاج لشوك
5- اكتب علي السلم علي الكمر المكسر مع السلم
6- يفضل ان تعمل marginal beam علي المحيط الخارجي للسقف لمقاومة البنش
7-بلاطة الحمام الساقطة خليها 14 سم احسن لان 20 سم كدة ها تكون فلات بردو وهاتاخد طبقتين حديد
7- اين بادئ السلم المفروض تحطة في الاساسات
8- القاعدة ق2 المفروض تكون مايلة لان لو اخدت خط بين مركزي العمودين هايكون خط مايل والمحصلة توجد في نقطة معينة علي هذا الخط ولازم القاعدة تكون موازية لخط المحصلة


واللة اني احبك في اللة وعايزك تكون احسن مهندس في الدنيا 


في انتظار ردودكم 

نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## خالد عثمان محمد (4 فبراير 2010)

متشكرين جددددددددددددددددددداً جدددددددددددددداً


----------



## ayman sherif (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا جميل جدا الموضوع دة


----------



## myada1 (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حكيم بن حزام (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك يابش مهندس الى الامام تقدم


----------



## islam bahz (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hoba malek (23 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خير أخي_


----------



## safys (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## lolitaeng (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (5 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## rammah (5 فبراير 2011)

مجهودك مبارك بإذن الله


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## amr awad (7 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور عليك ياباشا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (11 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود مدكور (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## engmans (12 فبراير 2011)

ان شاء الله موفق


----------



## amefight (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## edison_circit (13 فبراير 2011)

راااااائع جداااااااا يا بش مهندس واكثر من رائع على الرغم من قلة خبرتى
شكلة جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يكرمك انشاااااااااااء الله
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
:28::28::28::28::28:
:30::30::30::30:
:13::13:​


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (13 فبراير 2011)

ردئ جدا


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aya33 (19 يوليو 2011)

حلو كتيير 
الف شكر


----------



## ahmed elgalad (24 يوليو 2011)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## doha_4all (25 يوليو 2011)

مجهزد حلو اوى بس فيه اخطاء صغيره ف القواعد زى انك مش موضح تكثيف الكانات ف المتر الاخير راسم باى عدد و خلاص
و حائط البدروم الساند قافله من فوق مع انه المفروض هتطلع منه اشاير سقف الارضى 
و القواعد الكوبايند بتاعتك فاعده ق 1 مش عاملها تسليح علوى حتى و لو ال min 5 10 ف المتر
و القاعده التانيه ق2 مش عامل حديد علوى ف الرفرفه بتاعتها او ف الكابولى المفروض دا 5 12 ف المتر
دا رايي عشان متزعلش منى
بس مجهود رائع


----------



## aqsh (18 يناير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## محمداحمد5 (17 مارس 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## زكرياعبدالحكيم صاد (18 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## انس عبدالله (18 مايو 2014)

مشكور 
جارى التحميل والاطلاع​


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (19 مايو 2014)

مجهود جميل 

بس في ملاحظتين وان شاء الله اكمل ...

الكانات ف الاعمده ممكن تتعمل غير كده وهتوفر حديد واسهل 

السلم القطاع ممكن تشوف سمكه لانه هيكون رقتين حديد علي حسب ما شفت ان سمكه كبير 25 ع الرسم ومكتوب 30 ع اللوحه 

سمك البلاطات ممكن ابقي اشوف الساب لانه كبيرررررر وتسليح كتير ممكن تراجع 

حاول تعمل كمر وتقلل السمك 

في في القواعد مكتوب فاي 19 ...... ان لم يخني النظره الاولي 

بالتوفيق


----------



## abdata (14 يونيو 2015)

ما شاء الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

